

Ask HN: What's the most important thing you learned this year? - dave1010uk


======
japhyr
I learned that I have enough skills to make meaningful things for other
people.

I have been a hobbyist programmer all my life. This year I realized I wanted
to use my skills to build things that are actually used by others. I accepted
a freelance position that came my way, and I wish I had looked for this kind
of work years ago. I see now, that I could have as much technical work as I
care to take on.

If you are thinking of freelancing and have never tried it, take a chance.
Don't quit your day job, but take on a side project. Most of us here have the
skills to do at least some freelance work.

~~~
shepbook
I had this same kind of experience.

I taught myself Rails in about a month and then joined a Startup Weekend
event. It made me realize just how much I _could_ do.

I too went the "freelance" route. I didn't have the experience of taking it on
as a "side project". I was fired from my job and, rather than do the job
search grind, I found it easier and better to do contract work on a
"freelance" basis.

I'm still figuring it all out, but the important part is that I've learned
just how valuable and capable I am. All it took was making that leap and
pushing myself outside my comfort zone.

Unlike most people, it seems, I actually do suggest quitting your job. Get a
handful of months of savings (if possible) first, and then make the jump. It's
hard work, but it's worth it.

------
thrown_away
That I've failed.

If one thing among a handful of fundamental things goes wrong, I'm homeless or
dead. I have no savings or backup. I don't have the courage or health to be
homeless.

Don't fail. I don't mean the cute fail fast and pivot. I mean don't
fundamentally fail managing your life. There is no do-over.

~~~
znowi
I'm sorry to hear that. I can only hope that the new year will make it right
for you.

I'd really like to know more about what kind of fundamental failures you're
talking about. You hear a lot how failing is OK and one should not be afraid
to fail. Though you say _don't_ and there's no _do-over_. This is alarming.

------
mathattack
Humility.

------
garrickvanburen
to shrug.

